# Lamancha ear problems



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

Has anyone had prblems with ear problems in Lamachas? Mine get a white fluid in thier ears and sometimes the ears get crusty because of drainage.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

Lamanchas have notoriously small ear canals. Periodically (not on a certain schedule, but probably once a month) I clean my goat's ears out. I use a baby wipe to get the crust off, and squeeze the drainage out. It's not dangerous or infectious, it's just the nature of their ears. Some are worse than others and will need to be cleaned more often. They don't like it, btw, they throw a fit about having them cleaned.


----------



## TheNelsons (Oct 3, 2005)

Ours are the same way and we clean them the same way. I usually need my husbands help keeping them "busy" while I clean them.


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

I have had LM's for 12 years and I have found the best way around this is to use a small beard trimmer and keep the hair on the ears where they drain clipped. It allows them to drain easier and helps to keep them from rubbing the ears on dirty surfaces and making them crustier because fo the dirt. During show season I do use baby wipes and clean them the morning of the show.
Unless the ears are red, inflamed and irritated they are not infected and are just being "normal" LaMancha ears.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Sharon  

What would you use on a LaMancha who had a persistant ear infection, with an inflamed canal and thick pasty pus like toothpaste. Cleaning will not resolve, neither will topical treatments so far. I am speaking of Franny who seems deaf because of blockage..antibiotic injections? She is due to kid in 3 weeks and will be a milker. Thanks.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I had a lamancha with a persistent infection, and it finally dawned on me to try a fungal cream. Cleared it right up. I recommend tinactin athelete's foot cream, twice a day for 5 days.


----------



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for the info. I thought i was having a real problem. Sometimes it has been more solid drainage (only coming out when I push on the ear) but mostly just liquid when I gently push on the bottom of the ear.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Angie, keep us updated on the progress of your LaMancha's ear and what treatment you use


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

My gopher eared LaManchas have more crusty stuff than the elf eared ones. I read this thread and had to go check them all, because I haven't NOTICED any problems. The elf eared gals definitely have larger canals, tho their ears are less than two inches long. Those with the gopher ears were real hard to visualize, but looked like they always do.

I'll bet fungus could grow in there real easy, I wouldn't have thought of that one.


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Diane,
Here is the direction I would go with it. I would take her temp, if she is running fever..which they will with an ear infection (just like us) Then I would start her on Biomycin, the dose "I" use is 1cc per 25# daily for 3 days. If she doesn't have fever you might want to try the antifungal. They will not usually run fever with a fungus. I have never (knock on wood) had a LM have a fungus in the ear but as nice and moist and warm as it is in there it is possible. I would definately clean the ears off with alcohol on a cotton swab and clip the hair off either way.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not sure how the people on here feel about herbal remedies but I've got one you can try. Steep one part minced garlic with five parts olive oil and apply as an ear drop (make sure it's not still hot),,,or you could steep the garlic in water and swab the ear with the garlic water. Garlic is an antibacterial and very affective on ear infections.


----------



## Angie (Dec 27, 2005)

I am starting to think it is really not a problem at all but just the norm. I have had them for a year and they always have the drainage if I push on the ear. It doesn't just drain out all the time on its own. The crustys really aren't that bad but I do notice it. They all do it, even the buck. They don't seem to be in pain and the ears don't smell at all. Maybe it is just the way Lamachas are.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

crazygoatgirl said:


> Diane,
> Here is the direction I would go with it. I would take her temp, if she is running fever..which they will with an ear infection (just like us) Then I would start her on Biomycin, the dose "I" use is 1cc per 25# daily for 3 days. If she doesn't have fever you might want to try the antifungal. They will not usually run fever with a fungus. I have never (knock on wood) had a LM have a fungus in the ear but as nice and moist and warm as it is in there it is possible. I would definately clean the ears off with alcohol on a cotton swab and clip the hair off either way.


Sharon, the does are heavy bred or will be milking...what about the Biomycin?


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Diane,
Biomycin is safe for pregnancy, especially later in pregnancy. As far as milk withdrawl it has a 96 hr milk withdrawl which is 4 days.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks. That is just what I needed to here. I have LA200 and Penn. But i will see about getting some Biomycin to have on hand.


----------



## crazygoatgirl (Dec 6, 2004)

If you don't mind the "burn" of LA 200 it is the same thing as Biomycin. LA 200 is the brand name and Biomycin is the generic. I woud use the same dose in either.


----------

